# Minton Reefs Report



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

My son and I went to the western Minton Reefs Saturday for about 2 hours. Caught 8 red snapper from 12" to 18", a 12" triggerfish, 10" vermillion, this black sea bass and several small grunts. Its good to see they are a haven for fish so close to shore even if they are small. Heck Moby Dick started out as a minnow!
By the way, the sea bass was delicious.
The sunset is from Friday.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice report. Glad to see some action on the closer reefs. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## H2OBUG (Jul 15, 2014)

I caught one of those sea bass on RVM reef last year.


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

When I was stationed at Fort Stewart, GA (near Savannah), Black Sea bass were the predominant species. Every drop produced a fish on the nearshore reefs. Very good flesh!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

WTG.
Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------



## JDM (Oct 1, 2007)

*minton reefs*

How far out are the Minton reefs from perdido pass and how close are the west and east reefs?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

There in federal waters [AL is 3 miles] and they are close together.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

They're in State waters.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Ok I stand to be corrected. Thanks.


----------



## H2OBUG (Jul 15, 2014)

*Info*

See attached


----------

